# Signature Confirmation when Returning a Lot



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2013)

I just wanted to share an experience in the hope it will save someone else a little aggravation or grief.

I made a purchase on FeePay for $300.00. When it arrived it was not what was advertised. I tried to work out a return with the seller, but he would not agree. I opened a case with eBay. The seller did not respond, so I escalated the case. eBay instructed me to return the package and they would refund my money. I returned it with tracking number / delivery confirmation. All good, right?

The day USPS confirmed the package had been delivered, eBay sent me a message saying they had closed the case and they would NOT be issuing a refund! :evil: 

I sent them a message asking why. They did not respond. After allowing 2 days for a response, I called them. I was told that because the item was over $250.00 they required _signature_ confirmation, not just delivery confirmation, so they would not issue a refund. :evil: :evil: 

So if you ever have to return a package that was over $250.00, be sure to get *Signature* confirmation, not just the delivery confirmation that is part of the tracking number. Hmmm... Much like in refining, misunderstanding one word can mean the difference between success and failure. The devil is in the details!

There is a happy ending. The eBay representative told me that if I contacted the seller and he acknowledged that he had received the package, they would make the refund. I was skeptical, but I sent a message to the seller stating that I had been instructed to return the package, and I wanted to make sure he had received it. To my surprise, he responded and said he had received it. I don't think he realized that response was going to cost him that $300.00. I contacted eBay. They reviewed the case and the seller's message, and reversed their decision. They just issued my refund! :lol: 

Never give up when you know you're in the right. Sometimes, it can pay off.

Dave


----------



## mjgraham (Jan 11, 2013)

Good to know, I had an issue where I sold some server memory, I knew it worked but when they got it they said it didn't, I said no problem if it is bad I'll take care if it, I asked what kind of computer he was putting it in and it was a normal desktop, this was registered memory and will not just work in anything. After I told him he never responded so I just let it go, well a week later the memory shows up at my door , then he opens a case and sends a message threatening negative feedback. That did not settle to well with me so I offered a refund with a restocking fee, I tested the memory and it was fine of course in a server, well it got escalated and he got all his money back and then left negative feedback anyway saying it was defective and listed wrong and I never communicated and such. Of course during all this I have contacted eBay at each step and done what they said and still lost out. Hey If I am wrong on something at least I’ll admit to it, I love people that do wrong and make it out to where everyone thinks you are wrong and then gets a bonus. Glad it worked out good for you.

I guess really this was unrelated to your post but it just happened and I was anxious to complain, sorry .


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 11, 2013)

Even when you "win" with ebay, you usually lose hours of your time explaining your problem to a bunch of their idiot employees. I haven't sold anything on ebay for years, and hope I never have to again.


Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2013)

mjgraham,

You might at least be able to get eBay to delete the negative feedback. I had a similar experience, but as a buyer. Item was not right. I contacted the seller and asked if we could work out a return, mentioning that most sellers preferred a buyer contacting them about any problem prior to leaving negative feedback.

The result is discussed here Feedback Extortion?

And you're right Jim, I am still out the time it took to get my issue resolved plus about $6.00 for return shipping, but I did get my $300.00 back. 8) 

Good luck,
Dave


----------

